# 3 months deposit?



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

My husband is in Valencia at the moment.
He found a flat with a monthly rent of 1000 euros, the agency wants 1000 euros as an agents-fee and the owner wants 3000 euros as a deposit.

The owner wants the deposit to their private account which gives me the signal that they are planning to keep the deposit?

Is three months deposit normal for an unfurnished flat in Spain?

How much headache and money would it cost me to take legal action against the owner at the end of the contract to get the deposit back?
Is it worth it or should we just accept to loose this money if we choose to live in this flat?

I appreciate all answers.

Madeleine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AFAIK, the usual deposit for an unfurnished place is one month, for a furnished its usually two months. The agent may take half a months deposit from both the tenant and the landlod, but that tends to be negotiable.

But three months worth ?????? I'd not do it personally

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... getting your deposit back at the end?????????? In my experience.......... good luck with that lol. But I guess it very much depends on the reputability of the agent and the respectability of the landlord

Jo xxx


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Jojo!

Since the landlords aren't prepared to let a third party hold the deposit, I think the chances to get in back are minimal.

But I love the flat and it's in the exact location I want to be.

I guess we just need to ask ourselves if this flat is worth all the extra money?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks Jojo!
> 
> Since the landlords aren't prepared to let a third party hold the deposit, I think the chances to get in back are minimal.
> 
> ...


I dont know what the situation is like where you're looking, but in general, I think Spain is a bit of a "renters market" and most landlords will be prepared to accept offers and conditions just to get some money in. Maybe the clever thing might be to call his bluff and appear to walk away???? or at least negotiate. I dont think many people would be prepared to pay three months deposit

That said, I dont know the circumstances. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks Jojo!
> 
> Since the landlords aren't prepared to let a third party hold the deposit, I think the chances to get in back are minimal.
> 
> ...


the usual for unfurnished is one month rent in advance & one month deposit - but the agent/owner is at liberty to ask for more & it's up to you if you agree to pay it

the agent fee is separate, but equivalent to a month rent isn't unusual


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, thanks a lot!

Hmm... I really like the flat but our plan is to buy a property in Spain in a few years so maybe the sensible option is to walk away.
And rent something cheaper and save the 4000 euros.

I just have a gut feeling that we won't get the deposit back since the owners aren't prepared to let a third party hold the deposit.

4000 euros is quite a lot towards a house or a flat when we are buying a property.

Or as you said, call their bluff and offer them to sign today with a 2 months deposit. Or 1 month deposit.

I wish we had more time to look for places in Spain. My husband is there for 10 days, but we now realise that it would have been better to be there for 1 month at least.
It's very time consuming to look for places, email back and forth etc.

Aghhh... headache 

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

m.van.adler said:


> Ok, thanks a lot!
> 
> Hmm... I really like the flat but our plan is to buy a property in Spain in a few years so maybe the sensible option is to walk away.
> And rent something cheaper and save the 4000 euros.
> ...


Most people don't get their deposit back, but then again they don't pay the last month/ months rent. You could ask for this to be written into the contract some way, buit I don't know how it could be worded (it has to be written in Spanish and translated if you wish).
To me it seems like a lot of money to pay into another persons account. If they wanted to do it "properly", the money would be held in a neutral account (which has a name that I can't remember atm)as you have mentioned. Whilst I agree with xabia's post I think you are right to question what this person asks you to do because of the account situation.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

1000€ a month, goodness that is expensive, must be a Posh place Valencia. 400€ a month, furnished, and including electricity is the maximum here.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hepa said:


> 1000€ a month, goodness that is expensive, must be a Posh place Valencia. 400€ a month, furnished, and including electricity is the maximum here.


It might be cheap Hepa but sadly not everybody wants to be stuck on an island and thats probably why it's cheap to try and get people to live there..


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I totally agree with the other posters. From what you have said I think you can pretty much guarantee you won't see the deposit again and not paying the last month will only recover €1000. Talk to the agent - that's what they are paid to do and if their reaction seems to side with the landlord then you have your answer. Walk away.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

1000€ per month is a lot, especially when there are excellent places in that area for 500€ p.m. tops The fact that he is not prepared for the deposit in escrow, suggests that there is something dubious going on - *walk away* and find something that is a better offer. If that makes him come down then really screw him down on both the rent and the deposit which you insist is held by a third party.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for your answers!

Yes, 1000 euros is quite a lot as it is, as rent, and to pay 3000 for deposit and 1000 to the agent just feels ridiculous now when I've had some time during the day to think about it.

I think we will try to find something cheeper and buy our own property as soon as we know which part of Spain we want to settle down.

On top of the rent, deposit and fees, another 'surprise fee' came up today as the landlords wants us to pay some annual fee called IC?? something? This fee is 380 euros per year.

My husband still has until Thursday to find something, so.. fingers crossed!

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> Yes, 1000 euros is quite a lot as it is, as rent, and to pay 3000 for deposit and 1000 to the agent just feels ridiculous now when I've had some time during the day to think about it.
> 
> ...


I dont know what IC is, IBI maybe???? .................Whatever, it sounds to me like they think you're an easy target. Walk away, they may offer you better terms, but get searching for something else. I'm sure it wont be hard to find something - its a renters market

Jo xxx


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

You're right Jo! IBI it was called.

Yes, my husband is searching for something else now. I just hope he can manage to sort everything before Thursday.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it normal in rentals that the IBI is paid by the tenant?


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

What does IBI mean? Is it some type of property tax?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is it normal in rentals that the IBI is paid by the tenant?


NO!!! Thats the landlords responsibility 

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> What does IBI mean? Is it some type of property tax?


Yes, it's an annual property tax - the equivalent of Council Tax in the UK. The amount is different for each local authority and depends on many factors but principally the size of the property.

When renting a property long term, it is normally paid by the landlord, as are any community fees in the case of an apartment or a house on an urbanisation (the equivalent of service/maintenance charges).

This landlord seems to be just trying it on by asking you to pay it, and personally I would not want to do business with someone of that nature.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, it's an annual property tax - the equivalent of Council Tax in the UK. The amount is different for each local authority and depends on many factors but principally the size of the property.
> 
> When renting a property long term, it is normally paid by the landlord, as are any community fees in the case of an apartment or a house on an urbanisation (the equivalent of service/maintenance charges).
> 
> *This landlord seems to be just trying it on by asking you to pay it, and personally I would not want to do business with someone of that nature*.



I totally agree with that last statement. I've rented many times in Spain and have never been expected to pay IBI - its simply not mentioned. 

I wouldnt have ever paid more than a month deposit, a month up front and half a months fee to the agent and we rented more or less furnished! We always negotiated the rent too. 

We also learnt that it was best not to pay the last months rent until they gave back the deposit (we always left the properties in a good condition)



Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

soulboy said:


> It might be cheap Hepa but sadly not everybody wants to be stuck on an island and thats probably why it's cheap to try and get people to live there..


Nearly every thing is cheaper here in the Canarian archipelago, stems from the 7% IGC.

Not at all sadly that most do not like islands like ours, dread the thought of a Benaltorredorm, on the unspoiled Meridian Isle, but each to his own, having experienced life in the European part of Spain and the brash tourism of the resorts, I like the Canarian culture and charm of the most westerly and southerly part of the Spanish territories.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> NO!!! Thats the landlords responsibility
> 
> Jo xxx


Not always!

Around here it is not uncommon for the tenant to be asked to pay the IBI and the basura.

By agreement, we sometimes remove the IBI clause.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Not always!
> 
> Around here it is not uncommon for the tenant to be asked to pay the IBI and the basura.
> 
> By agreement, we sometimes remove the IBI clause.



....and thats the important phrase *"BY AGREEMENT"*. It seems their potential landlord has added it as an afterthought and they didnt even know what it was

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think for 1000€ a month I'd expect the IBI to be included.
And breakfast in bed


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

m.van.adler said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Is three months deposit normal for an unfurnished flat in Spain?


I know what the law said and what most people would say (1 month deposit for an unfurnished and 2 for furnished) but I think it depends on where you are. When we rented our flat last August in Barcelona, none of the owners of the flats that we saw were willing to take 1 month deposit. One asked for 5 months and another one 6. The two month deposit is still customary in Barcelona when we rented our flat. In our contract I think they drafted it so that the deposit is one month and the other half is for the last month rent. The owner is also an old fashioned lawyer. She did everything by the book and registered with the government (there is a fancy name but I don't remember) so the deposits/last month rent was recorded.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone! You have been so helpful!

The problem is that we don't find any other flat in the city centre that is unfurnished so I think we unfortunately needs to consider this flat anyway.
For many reasons we need to live in the inner city centre.

My husband only has until Thursday and by then we need everything to be sorted with finding flat, pay deposit, sign contract etc.

I'm not happy about signing with this landlords but at the moment we don't have any other options.
If my husband doesn't find anything before Tuesday, Wednesday, we have to take this flat.
We need to move at the 1st of April from the UK.

I prefer to follow all rules and regulations at all times and I'm the type of person that hates paperwork, authorities etc. (I know, stupid to move to Spain then) 

So my question now is:

Would I break the law if I don't pay the last 2 months rent, and just leave the flat and give the 1 month deposit to the landlords? As a fee for wear&tear?

I fear that if I pay the rent for all 12 months, I will never get my deposit back.

But if this is illegal, it's not an option.
I do not want Spanish authorities after me 

You are so helpful here at this forum!
I can't thank you enough.

Madeleine


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

m.van.adler said:


> So my question now is:
> 
> Would I break the law if I don't pay the last 2 months rent, and just leave the flat and give the 1 month deposit to the landlords? As a fee for wear&tear?



Hi, you will get different answers to that question, I suspect.

However, it *IS *against the law to not pay the last month or 2 months rent and to expect to use the fianza for that purpose.

The fianza is taken to be held against possible repairs. It can also be used to pay the last utility bills. Anything else is illegal.


Having said all of that, it is not an uncommon practice and almost seems to be the norm - even though it's illegal.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This whole thing stinks. The fact that the "owner" and agent want so much money upfront suggests that all is not well. In fact the "owner" may not even be the owner and may be a squatter and by getting all that money before letting the place suggests that he/she may be planning on disappearing with all your cash before the real owner appears.

As I said before - walk away. It cannot be the only unfurnished flat. A quick look here reveals a few:
http://www.segundamano.es/anuncios-valencia/pisos-alquiler.htm?ca=46_s&fPos=162&fOn=sb_searchtext

And must it be 'unfurnished'? Look at some furnished ones, they often only have a rudimentary furnishing and many landlords will be content to put what there is in store so that you can use your own.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> This whole thing stinks. The fact that the "owner" and agent want so much money upfront suggests that all is not well. In fact the "owner" may not even be the owner and may be a squatter and by getting all that money before letting the place suggests that he/she may be planning on disappearing with all your cash before the real owner appears. As I said before - walk away. It cannot be the only unfurnished flat. A quick look here reveals a few: http://www.segundamano.es/anuncios-valencia/pisos-alquiler.htm?ca=46_s&fPos=162&fOn=sb_searchtext And must it be 'unfurnished'? Look at some furnished ones, they often only have a rudimentary furnishing and many landlords will be content to put what there is in store so that you can use your own.


You are right. Thank you. I needed to hear that right now.
The problem is that we have huge furnitures that doesn't go in the other city centre properties we have found. The stairs and the lift are to small.

So we think our best option now is to rent a house outside Valencia for 500 euros that we can squeeze all our furnitures into. Rent that for 6 months, buy a car for the 4000 euros instead, and start hunting for a property/flat to buy instead.

We have found a couple of British and Dutch homeowners that have houses for rent. A couple of them lives nearby themselves. This feels so much safer.

My dream of being car-free and live city life has to wait for another year or so.

Thanks for opening my eyes!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You must think very very carefully about this. This landlord and probably the agent are hardly likely to help you out if something goes wrong and I wouldn't be at all surprised if the landlord evicts you because he is either selling the property or needs to use it for personal reasons (both legitimate reasons for evicting a tenant who has done nothing wrong) at which point, maybe 2 months after moving in he has his IBI paid and pockets the deposit. It really is a renters market right now and there are a lot of properties available. You might want to think about booking a hotel for a couple of weeks as looking for a place when you are here is a great deal easier.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, it seems a lot easier when you are in the country. 10 days for my husband it's just to little time we realise now. 
In worse case we have to put our things in storage in Scotland and rent a furnished place in Spain for a couple of months and hunt from there.

There is a lot of properties on the market, my husband has emailed on 40-50 properties but only 10-20% answers back. And the answers are in Spanish. Unfortunately we don't speak Spanish.
It's kind of surprising in this economy that they aren't more keen on earning money?

He has also contacted agencies, months ago. And now, when he is in Spain.
All they have came up with is properties that is fully furnished and not at all what we asked for.
No outside space, no AC etc.
They have been extremely unprofessional to be honest

So we are kind of frustrated at the moment.

So right now all we want is a British, Dutch, German, Scandinavian.... landlord to deal with privately. 

Agh...I wonder if it's the universe that is telling me not to move to Spain? 

Thanks. 
Madeleine


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> Yes, it seems a lot easier when you are in the country. 10 days for my husband it's just to little time we realise now.
> In worse case we have to put our things in storage in Scotland and rent a furnished place in Spain for a couple of months and hunt from there.
> 
> There is a lot of properties on the market, my husband has emailed on 40-50 properties but only 10-20% answers back. And the answers are in Spanish. Unfortunately we don't speak Spanish.
> ...


Madeleine don't give up on Spain. I know their (largely the authorities and businesses) insanity, stupidity, criminality, neivity, et al can get you down but if you stay strong there are great rewards at the end of the tunnel. 

As soon as you arrive get someone on your side who speaks spanish and be very patient. In a year you'll look back and laugh but think "hey my new life is not too bad, in fact not bad at all "


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In our experience and that of many others, e-mails frequently do not bring responses. You have to walk in the agent's door and say I want....

Had a quick look at this site 
http://www.livevalencia.org/longtermrental.htm
and they seem to have plenty of choices (none unfurnished) at reasonable prices. You even have access to the addresses and a map to show where they are in relation to buses, metro, etc.

Having the address enables you, in many cases, to go look at the place/area from the comfort of your own home. Go to Google Earth. Type in the address and search. You will be taken to the place. Now take a look at street level (Street view) drag the little man at the right of the screen to where the property is situated (roads that are covered will show up in blue) and you can take good look, - look around the surrounding streets and you can see whether the area looks OK or a bit run down or ...


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> In our experience and that of many others, e-mails frequently do not bring responses. You have to walk in the agent's door and say I want.... Had a quick look at this site http://www.livevalencia.org/longtermrental.htm and they seem to have plenty of choices (none unfurnished) at reasonable prices. You even have access to the addresses and a map to show where they are in relation to buses, metro, etc. Having the address enables you, in many cases, to go look at the place/area from the comfort of your own home. Go to Google Earth. Type in the address and search. You will be taken to the place. Now take a look at street level (Street view) drag the little man at the right of the screen to where the property is situated (roads that are covered will show up in blue) and you can take good look, - look around the surrounding streets and you can see whether the area looks OK or a bit run down or ...


Thanks a lot!
We found one unfurnished for 770 euros on your link. My husband is contacting them now.

Thanks a lot 'baldilocks' ! (hilarious name) 

Madeleine


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

alborino said:


> Madeleine don't give up on Spain. I know their (largely the authorities and businesses) insanity, stupidity, criminality, neivity, et al can get you down but if you stay strong there are great rewards at the end of the tunnel. As soon as you arrive get someone on your side who speaks spanish and be very patient. In a year you'll look back and laugh but think "hey my new life is not too bad, in fact not bad at all "


Thanks a lot.. I hope you're right.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the advice from practically everyone on here who has made the move in your circumstances would be to search when you are on the ground in Spain. Many agents here don't seem to comprehend the idea of finding somewhere before you move to Spain. They seem to be under the impression you won't want anywhere to live until you are actually living here. But they aren't all bad. Ask the question if anybody knows of a decent agent in the area you wish to focus on and see if anybody does...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think...
you've been over ambitious thinking you could get a long term rental of an unfurnished property done and dusted in a such a short time.
that you probably thought going through an agency was a good idea
that now you have several choices
Tell OH to walk through the area and find Se Aquila signs or what ever that is in Valenciano.
You need to get an English/ language that you speak / Spanish speaker on your side (maybe get someone from the hotel to call outside their working hours or ask if there is someone they know) to set up appointments. Offer them some kind of payment.
Look in a local paper today.
Look on this site and the one Baldi gave and google long term unfurnished flat valencia valencia
Valencia (City) Apartments to let, Valencia Valencia (City) Apartments long term let, 43 properties | 2 bed | €500 min | €1,000 max
Unfurnished is a problem so you might need to explore the putting your stuff in storage option
Or as Thrax says, get a hotel and look around at a more leisurly place and with a translator to help you when required.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks a lot!
> We found one unfurnished for 770 euros on your link. My husband is contacting them now.
> 
> Thanks a lot 'baldilocks' ! (hilarious name)
> ...


I think your alternative plan (to go for rented initially while you look for something more permanent) is a good one. If you have, as you say, a lot of furniture, moving it first to a temporary place and then having to move it again a little later would involve a cost and inconvenience that would more than offset putting into storage until you move to a more permanent place. It will also give you an opportunity to see if you like Valencia as a permanent home (it's different from being on holiday). There are other places not far away and there are good transport communications along that coast. Some of the costas have very good local transport systems (trains, trams, buses) that those of us inland do not get unless you are in or near a large city, things that we, who live inland, do not have. For example our nearest railway station is 70km away with only 3 or 4 trains daily, buses only run when they are needed - mostly at work or school times [so only about 4 a day], our nearest airport is 75 km away, but we have the delight of almost deserted roads, lovely scenery, peace and quiet, etc.

As for the name - it has a little story. She Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) used to call me baldy which wasn't exactly true although I was starting to go thin on top. At the time (about 1995) I was involved with another forum and needed a user name so opted for Baldilocks, on the grounds that eventually when I got to the "comb-over" stage (a la Gregor Fisher) I could be "Baldilocks and the Three Hairs".


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

thrax said:


> I think the advice from practically everyone on here who has made the move in your circumstances would be to search when you are on the ground in Spain. Many agents here don't seem to comprehend the idea of finding somewhere before you move to Spain. They seem to be under the impression you won't want anywhere to live until you are actually living here. But they aren't all bad. Ask the question if anybody knows of a decent agent in the area you wish to focus on and see if anybody does...


Thanks for your answer.

We have contact with a couple of agents, my husband has been to more than 10 viewings this week.
But the agents doesn't seem to care so much about what we are looking for. They show my husband flats and keep trying to convince him to take that flat. Even if the flat is the opposite to what we are looking for.
They say 'this is the only flat we have at the moment.

My husband has a very professional appearance so it doesn't have to do with him looking like some kind of rebellious rock star 

He has 3 more viewings today and tomorrow, please God let one of them be 'the one'
Otherwise we need to go to plan B

I have found a great storage here in Edinburgh just in case.. Phew.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think... you've been over ambitious thinking you could get a long term rental of an unfurnished property done and dusted in a such a short time. that you probably thought going through an agency was a good idea that now you have several choices Tell OH to walk through the area and find Se Aquila signs or what ever that is in Valenciano. You need to get an English/ language that you speak / Spanish speaker on your side (maybe get someone from the hotel to call outside their working hours or ask if there is someone they know) to set up appointments. Offer them some kind of payment. Look in a local paper today. Look on this site and the one Baldi gave and google long term unfurnished flat valencia valencia Valencia (City) Apartments to let, Valencia Valencia (City) Apartments long term let, 43 properties | 2 bed | â¬500 min | â¬1,000 max Unfurnished is a problem so you might need to explore the putting your stuff in storage option Or as Thrax says, get a hotel and look around at a more leisurly place and with a translator to help you when required.


My husband has a translator helping him now. It's worth every penny.

And yes, it was over ambitious to think that 10 days would be enough to sort everything.

In worst case we have to put our things in storage..


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> I think your alternative plan (to go for rented initially while you look for something more permanent) is a good one. If you have, as you say, a lot of furniture, moving it first to a temporary place and then having to move it again a little later would involve a cost and inconvenience that would more than offset putting into storage until you move to a more permanent place. It will also give you an opportunity to see if you like Valencia as a permanent home (it's different from being on holiday). There are other places not far away and there are good transport communications along that coast. Some of the costas have very good local transport systems (trains, trams, buses) that those of us inland do not get unless you are in or near a large city, things that we, who live inland, do not have. For example our nearest railway station is 70km away with only 3 or 4 trains daily, buses only run when they are needed - mostly at work or school times [so only about 4 a day], our nearest airport is 75 km away, but we have the delight of almost deserted roads, lovely scenery, peace and quiet, etc. As for the name - it has a little story. She Who Must Be Obeyed (SWMBO) used to call me baldy which wasn't exactly true although I was starting to go thin on top. At the time (about 1995) I was involved with another forum and needed a user name so opted for Baldilocks, on the grounds that eventually when I got to the "comb-over" stage (a la Gregor Fisher) I could be "Baldilocks and the Three Hairs".


You are right in every word, you are a very intelligent man Baldilocks

About Baldilocks: In Sweden the hairstyle 'comb over' is called 'take from the rich and give to the poor'


----------



## liveadream (Feb 18, 2014)

I am literally going to be in the same position in a years time...anyone know of a good link for Alicante rental properties similar to the valencia ones posted here , not worried about unfurnished or furnished, although will not have a car , thanks in advance , and also good luck to you M.Van.Alder...I lived in Seville many, many years ago ,and fell in love with Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

liveadream said:


> I am literally going to be in the same position in a years time...anyone know of a good link for Alicante rental properties similar to the valencia ones posted here , not worried about unfurnished or furnished, although will not have a car , thanks in advance , and also good luck to you M.Van.Alder...I lived in Seville many, many years ago ,and fell in love with Spain


There are links in the stickie faq's along with info about renting and buying, paperwork, driving, tax and many other things!


----------



## liveadream (Feb 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are links in the stickie faq's along with info about renting and buying, paperwork, driving, tax and many other things!


Is there any with a particular link for Alicante...Thanks


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

liveadream said:


> I am literally going to be in the same position in a years time...anyone know of a good link for Alicante rental properties similar to the valencia ones posted here , not worried about unfurnished or furnished, although will not have a car , thanks in advance , and also good luck to you M.Van.Alder...I lived in Seville many, many years ago ,and fell in love with Spain


If you are renting furnished I don't think it will be such a big problem to be honest.
My husband has been offered a lot of furnished flats.

The biggest issues as I see it today, are finding the right area, to know if the agent/landlord is honest. To know if the landlord really is the owner to the property. And to stay away from any 'economical traps'. 
And please... Have more time to look than me and my husband!

10 days in mañana land is nothing.

I'm so happy for you that you also will make the big move!

Ps. Buy a lot of sunscreen when Boots have their autumn sale, I bought 15 bottles on 90% discount

Madeleine


----------



## liveadream (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Madeleine, I hope everything works out fine for you, I am sure it will


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liveadream said:


> Is there any with a particular link for Alicante...Thanks


Yes, you can select by area on all the links


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Just a little update:
My husband has just been to a viewing, the flat is perfect for us and has everything we need.
Most importantly, we can cycle to the city centre so we don't need to buy a car.
It's not in the city centre but near the beach! 
It's a big house with a lot of flats and a shared pool, so hopefully we will make new friends there.

The agency has a 'real' office in the city and seems to be one of the bigger agencies (which feels safe)
The landlord only wants 1 month deposit and he is prepared to move all his furnitures so we can rent unfurnished.
We also should pay the agency 1 month rent, which feels ok.

So now we have a better option for 2400 euros including the first months rent instead of the first property where we had to pay 5000 euros including 1 months rent.

So... Fingers crossed now 

Madeleine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

m.van.adler said:


> Just a little update:
> My husband has just been to a viewing, the flat is perfect for us and has everything we need.
> Most importantly, we can cycle to the city centre so we don't need to buy a car.
> It's not in the city centre but near the beach!
> ...


well done, good luck and please keep us posted on how it all goes. Anymore problems and hopefully we can help again

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> Just a little update:
> My husband has just been to a viewing, the flat is perfect for us and has everything we need.
> Most importantly, we can cycle to the city centre so we don't need to buy a car.
> It's not in the city centre but near the beach!
> ...


Good news. I hope the other landlord is gutted and his property stays empty for a long time to come, would serve him right.

At least now you know they are not all that bad in Spain, and this one sounds as though he will be much better to deal with throughout your tenancy if he is so accommodating.

Hope you enjoy living in Valencia, it is a lovely city and that beach is superb!


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you SO much!
You are so helpful here on this forum.
It really is amazing how people I've never met take their time to help me!

I will be back with more questions about everything that involves relocating and living in Spain  

And I'll keep you posted about the progress this week.
Fingers crossed...

Thanks again!

Madeleine


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> well done, good luck and please keep us posted on how it all goes. Anymore problems and hopefully we can help again
> 
> Jo xxx


It's nice to know how things pan out ocasionally, isn't it? Most of the time people who come over get too busy (understandably) and don't get time to write and tell us the answer to the big question What Happened in The End!!!???


----------

